# Yet another Lobster thread by HHOOKK :-)



## hhookk (Jun 20, 2012)

For those of you who enjoyed my previous Lobster threads:

Here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ough-melted-butter-to-drown-in/20#post_554636

And here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96918/lobster-boil-fans-of-melted-butter-welcome/20#post_525680

I present the third installment:

For fathers Day 2012 my cousin and I got this bad boy for my uncle and my dad. 13.5 lbs of pure heaven.


























Took some serious tools and about 45 mins to pick him clean.













That bowl is deeper than the potato salad bowl next to it, and it's completely FULL to the brim with meat. (There was also a 3lb lobster in there too, but 90% of that meat came from the big one.







And because it's called Smoking MEAT Forums, here's a shot of dads brisket he smoked. It was awesome too.

Hope you all had a great fathers day too. :-)


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that's a lobster monster!!! The whole spread looks awesome!


----------



## berninga87 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW! That is sooo Huge! Great Pics thanks...JJ


----------



## cambee (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good! 

Where you get that bad boy? Not many chains will have something that nice. I've got to call a buddy on the island to get one that size.

:biggrin:


----------



## hhookk (Jun 27, 2012)

CamBee said:


> Looking good!
> Where you get that bad boy? Not many chains will have something that nice. I've got to call a buddy on the island to get one that size.


 Seawitch Fish Market, Route 1 North, Peabody. It's right on Rt 1, immediately after the 95 split as soon as you go under the bridge. Most people fly right by the first time :-) If you do miss it you have to get off at Lowell ST, turn around and get on the south bound side and go all the way back to the Lynnfield tunnel to turn around and come back. They always have huge lobsters in the tank.


----------

